# Any good Herfs/events in Boston?



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Are there any great, must go to, DO NOT miss herfs/events in Boston or the area?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sure someone else will chime in before too long. I haven't been to any of the Boston herf's, but I believe they get together regularly at Churchill's.

We also do a somewhat monthly herf here in CT at the Mohegan Sun Casino. Check out the herf forum here.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

We can arrange one at anytime.

Just missed the big one, The Nerf 6 it was March 3rd. Its an annual event.

Were exactly are you located. I could probably put together a little herf either at Churchills in Boston or Tufts in East Boston.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> We can arrange one at anytime.
> 
> Just missed the big one, The Nerf 6 it was March 3rd. Its an annual event.
> 
> Were exactly are you located. I could probably put together a little herf either at Churchills in Boston or Tufts in East Boston.


I just moved to HaverHill, from Lynn. I am closer to NH now than Boston but not far from either. The only place in Boston that I know besides Cigar Masters is Gloucester st.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

BostonBull said:


> I just moved to HaverHill, from Lynn. I am closer to NH now than Boston but not far from either. The only place in Boston that I know besides Cigar Masters is Gloucester st.


You got

Churchills - across from Fanuel Hall
Stanzas - in the North End
Tufts - In East Boston 
Two Guys in Salem NH

Let me know, I can get together with you on some weekend and should be able to rustle up a few more.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Im always up for a herf...........let us know


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

Just missed a great one at the Shriners Auditorium... $100 a Ticket, 3 Comedians Live Band, Prot and Whiskey tastings, Cigars in the pack were: Tatujue, Padron Exclusivo, Gurkha Estate Vintage + 7 others. Then their were auctions and raffle prizes, A steak dinner plus appetizers. Glen Ordway got a Shriners car made for him :r . We netted 10K for the Shriners Transportation Fund to help burn victims.

Also Stana dei Sigari, and Martini's across the street are our customers.. I've never been to either though so I cant tell you how they are.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RapidTransit said:


> Just missed a great one at the Shriners Auditorium... $100 a Ticket, 3 Comedians Live Band, Prot and Whiskey tastings, Cigars in the pack were: Tatujue, Padron Exclusivo, Gurkha Estate Vintage + 7 others. Then their were auctions and raffle prizes, A steak dinner plus appetizers. Glen Ordway got a Shriners car made for him :r . We netted 10K for the Shriners Transportation Fund to help burn victims.


I didn't here of this. If I knew I would have been there.


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll notify you for next year, The Man in a Skirt is coming back and he puts on a great show.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in depending on date.....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

We should try to set one up. Either at Churchills or Tufts in East Boston.

I am sure I can get a few to attend.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> We should try to set one up. Either at Churchills or Tufts in East Boston.
> 
> I am sure I can get a few to attend.


I'm in , depending on date? Let me know when and I'll email a few others. Maybe we can persuade a few of our Ct brothers to join us .. Drew, Paul, Matt, Pete ? 
Frank


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> I'm in , depending on date? Let me know when and I'll email a few others. Maybe we can persuade a few of our Ct brothers to join us .. Drew, Paul, Matt, Pete ?
> Frank


Now its an official herf. Conn is coming !

Lets try to nail down a date.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Long as I have a heads up on the date I am there!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like May 12th is going to be the day at Churchills.

This is the day before Mothers Day.

I will keep you posted with times and more info as it comes to me.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Keep me posted on this front. Would be great to fire it up with fellow gorillaz.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Keep me posted on this front. Would be great to fire it up with fellow gorillaz.


May 12th the day before Mothers Day at Churchills in Boston.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I have it in my calendar... Just have to get spousal approval closer to the date. :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

dunng said:


> I have it in my calendar... Just have to get spousal approval closer to the date. :ss


Come on !! :ss


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Come on !! :ss


Rich,
This is the "second" sit down or did the date change? 
I'm having a issue loading the page over there this AM.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> Rich,
> This is the "second" sit down or did the date change?
> I'm having a issue loading the page over there this AM.


May 12th is the annual HCF Herf when Ligero comes up.

April 21st is just a sit down.

Get the facts straight, your smoking to many cigars .....:tu


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmm maybe I'm smoking to many Ceeeegars. May 12th was planned here what is the April 21st sit down thing and where is it ?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

We still on for May 12th? Time? I'll be there! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

dunng said:


> We still on for May 12th? Time? I'll be there! :ss


Yupper

Churchills on May 12th. I should be there around 1 or 2 PM .


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Any parking around there or just take the T? Thanks! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

dunng said:


> Any parking around there or just take the T? Thanks! :ss


You have to pay for parking ... , its the only bad part.

T is right there though.


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

I live in worcester , bout an hour away, wish icould show up but i won' be in town in the middle of may  


~S


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Can't do tomorrow but if anyone's jotting down the names from the boston area, please include me. Just went to the CI Fest in PA. Great time. Been to one herf at Churchills last year, Jack Heines was there. Great time.


----------

